# Dymax IQ3 spotted! :D



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

I went to BA in scarborough last week and to my surprise i saw some of these nano tanks on the selves in different colours!  I didn't know they would start carrying it . Just like the U.S. they are selling it 80$ here (but I guess its a bit cheaper due to our currency).

My question is, would that standard (white) LED light that's included with it enough for marine? Or would I have to change it to a higher kelvin light with the blue tint/colour?

Thanks, 

iBetta


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

iBetta said:


> I went to BA in scarborough last week and to my surprise i saw some of these nano tanks on the selves in different colours!  I didn't know they would start carrying it . Just like the U.S. they are selling it 80$ here (but I guess its a bit cheaper due to our currency).
> 
> My question is, would that standard (white) LED light that's included with it enough for marine? Or would I have to change it to a higher kelvin light with the blue tint/colour?
> 
> ...


I have an IQ3, and I noticed that the LED light dims VERY quickly. I've had it barely 6 months, and the LED already is much dimmer.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

You probably need to increase the lighting on it. 

Did you buy this already? Because I have one still in the box I would like to get rid of.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

hello kerohime, 

No I didnt buy it yet because I wanted to try raising reefs (for the first time) so I wonder if the LEDs would be enough or not. But after some thought, I also want to grow a nice carpet of freshwater foreground plants in an IQ3 . You have an extra one? used? Are you willing to sell it to a broke uni student like me? XD

Thanks!

iBetta


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Its not used. I never even took it out of the box. 
I would make sure its cheaper than if you bought it. PM me if you are interested. =)


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

there on sale atm! at bigals. i wonder how the light works out for plants though.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I was looking at these at Big ALS they're on for $69.99. Are they any good?


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

I have one, currently with dwarf seahorses. I'm moving them though into another tank. So I'll have one for sale soon. But to be honest, they look nice and everything, but they are hard to clean (especially the filter area).


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

way to revive a half a year ago thread


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

..... doesn't hurt.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if BA's has the white one? They only carry black and blue (puke) online.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

all of the BAs ive seen (scarb, north york, newmarket, vaughn) (in-store) carry only the black one . but that was a couple of months ago....


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Well since we've revived the thread anyways.
Did you guys set up the tank yet? What do you think of the lighting?
I've had the dymax robot led for less than half a year now, but it dimmed so quickly that now its nothing but a semi-decent night light. I've read about them dimming before, but i didn't expect it to be like this.


----------

